# Doubts about which activities or productions I should be involved - NYU/MFA in Film



## carolegashira

Hello! My name is Carol, I'm a freshman at my college and I've been taking the possibility of shooting my shoot at the NYU Film Grad very seriously when I get to graduate.
Although this may only happen a couple years from now, I am very certain I should work on my creative portfolio as hard as I can while I'm at college, apart from doing other extracurricular activities that could benefit me as a filmmaker. That being said, therein lies my doubt:

I am an aspiring filmmaker, but I have little to no experience in the industry. I know I will be part of some productions at my college and I am looking for an internship to get a job as soon  as I can to work on my know how. How do I improve my portfolio, considering that it will be crucial to my grad application? What does NYU tend to look for in their grad team? Is the academical experience (such as publishing articles, going to seminars, etc.) any important? Do they value those who do exchange programs and courses, for example? Would that be good for my CV?

Thanks in advance! I'm a bit lost, so if anyone could enlighten me, I'd be very grateful.


----------

